
1989 – America's Malls - bane
http://mashable.com/2014/12/02/80s-shopping-malls/
======
gbtw
A great addition to this is Dan Bell's dead mall series.

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNz4Un92pGNxQ9vNgmnCx...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNz4Un92pGNxQ9vNgmnCx7dwchPJGJ3IQ)

See what happened to most of these places years later :)

